# thinking about new cpu



## tony8404 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a amd 64 bit x2 5000 black edition cpu stock speed of 2600mhz.
I have a msi K9a2 platinum version 1 mobo with updated bios.
I have 2-2gig patriot gaming memory with 4-4-4-12 timmings .
I have a gigabyte hd 6670 video card
I have a 3tb hitachi deskstar
Right now and have for over clocking: fsb-236
Cpu-x14
adds up to 3.3 

Memory: 6400 ddr2 800mhz 5-5-5-12 timmings. i belive at 924 mhz, 1:2 ratio

Voltages- cpu 1.505v
memory- 2.20v
North bridge-1.20
ht-1.20v



I was wondering if i was to upgrade my current 5000 be amd x2 cpu would it be worth getting a phenom 2 x4 9555 core balck edition or will i not see the difference preformance wise?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Phenom II would be a better choice, the 1st Gen Phenoms were not all that great.
CPU support list> MSI Global ? Mainboard - K9A2 Platinum


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes stay away from the first generation Phenoms. You will see a big difference in pereformance going to the X4 955. I went from a X2 6000+ to the X4 955 and am very pleased with the performance. You will have to first flash your BIOS to the version listed for the 955 you plan on getting before you can install it.


----------

